
Symbolic Plane Geometry Calculator - enthdegree
https://geometryexpressions.com/gxweb/
======
gabcoh
I'm not sure if this offers any additional features, but it seems like a
similar tool to
[https://www.geogebra.org/calculator](https://www.geogebra.org/calculator)
which I believe is also open source.

~~~
enthdegree
The key word in the title is symbolic. In GeoGebra the CAS is not coupled to
the drawing, and most of the computation on the drawings are numerical. In the
link, everything you draw is symbolic and you get an algebraic expression in
terms of the primitives you specify.

~~~
murkle
That's true, but you /can/ do exact geometric constructions that just use the
CAS engine in GeoGebra eg
[https://www.geogebra.org/m/ZdhcBBpj](https://www.geogebra.org/m/ZdhcBBpj)

~~~
enthdegree
That's excellent, that is not nearly as difficult of syntax as I was
expecting.

------
selimthegrim
Many years ago I worked briefly for this company. It’s nice to see them hit
the big time.

------
TheRealPomax
This _really_ needs a "new here? here's how to use this tool!" tutorial. It's
no doubt super cool, but how do you actually use it, without first clicking
random things until "something does a thing"?

~~~
ivan_ah
The examples under the help menu, (?) icon, are pretty good:
[https://geometryexpressions.com/gxweb/help/](https://geometryexpressions.com/gxweb/help/)
... at least the ones I looked at in the Some Geometry Theorems category now.

Very cool. Maybe I'll finally learn geometry proofs now!

